# Compiz Ubuntu 10.4



## Alexettels (Dec 6, 2009)

i just installed Ubuntu 10.4, i had Ubuntu 9.4 before but i removed it. and i noticed that im missing loads of the CompizConfig settings Manager plugin-s. anybody knows how to get them back?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Have a look at this.


----------



## Alexettels (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately i could't find a solution at that website :\


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What plugins are you looking for exactly then?


----------



## Alexettels (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont know exatcty, the default Ubuntu 9.4 ones?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

There are a whole ton of plugins for compiz in ubuntu 9.04, can you find me a picture of some of them that you were using this might help.

Cheers!


----------



## Alexettels (Dec 6, 2009)

ok then, i currently have that workspace cube, i had a spherical version of that
and i also i had in the Animation tab animation called beam, and burn and many others.
and theres also like widget layer plugin, darn it, im already tired. is there a way to get packages of plugins?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I came upon this site. It might help you with finding all the plugins that you are missing.

Cheers!


----------



## Alexettels (Dec 6, 2009)

All there is is just explanation of the animations :\ no downloads or anything


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am guessing that you found the plugins that you want. This forum and I am here to help you as much as we can. I want you to get to the point where you can do some stuff on your own. Once you find the plugins that you are looking for you need to use your own means to figure out how to install them. I would recommend that you try finding the plugins in the package manager, or try using google.

Cheers!


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 12, 2010)

wmorri said:


> Have a look at this.


I also had the same problem, for example i found missing 3D windows plugin but it solved now. try this: 


```
sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
```
it's also available from link that wmorri shared.


----------

